# Finally!



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Just picked up my PX4 .40s&w. Came with 3 mags, mag loader, lock and 3 backstraps. Can't wait to take it to the range! I'll try posting pics tonight. :smt071


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a manual for this PX4, online?

*Edit* Nevermind, I found it. Here's it is if anyone else needs it.
Beretta PX4 Storm


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

You didn't get an actual manual with it? I've got an extra that you can have if you want to get in touch with me. Rick 1-800-296-1011.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you realize this thread is from April of 2007...


----------

